# Need some MAJOR HELP!!!!!



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Need some MAJOR HELP!!!!! Rain water in interior and electrical issues.*

I have a 2001 Passat V6 4Motion. Rain from a few days ago got into the interior of the car via the cabin filter and I bailed out a few gallons of water from the passenger side front and back carpet.
All wires underneath the carpet were soaked as well as the case for the TCM. Opened it up and TCM was, for the most part, dry.
I now have no communication with the TCM, and am wondering if the TCM needs to be replaced or if I should look at something else (wiring harness? fuses?)
Codes from Tranny are:
P1830 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 4 Short to B+
P1825 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 3 Short to B+
P1820 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 2 Short to B+
P1814 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Open/Short to Ground
P1815 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Short to B+

Codes from Engine are:
P1626 Data-Bus Powertrain Missing Message from Transm.Contr.
18032 P1624 MIL Request Sign.active
P1602 Power Supply (B+) Terminal 30 Low Voltage <--has been around previously.
I cleared all codes and dash lights (PRND432) went away but came back after each restart of car. 
Car is obviously clunking into gear and drives like it has a bad torque converter. 
Where should I look? What kind of testing can I do with vagcom? Anything else is much appreciated http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

_Modified by ToTheTop at 12:47 PM 10-22-2007_


_Modified by ToTheTop at 12:54 PM 10-22-2007_


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

You can not communicate with the TCM but you got those codes? When you say it was for the most part dry did you insure it was fully dry and cleaned the PCB before you applied current to it again?
Also I hope you fixed the water leak to begin with. Make sure you have all the cowling pieces and they are correctly installed. They should sit flush and tight against the windscreen.


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (joako)*

This is actually my gfs car. I have the gti. She drove it around for about 20 miles after the malfunction so I would assume there was current going to it wet.
What is the pcb you speak of? Sorry I'm typing this in rush hour traffic, no time to look it up. 
Everything was dry when codes were pulled.


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: Need some MAJOR HELP!!!!! Rain water in interior and electrical issues. (ToTheTop)*

This Is The VAG-COM Forum, NOT The Generic OBD-II P-Codes Forum


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: Need some MAJOR HELP!!!!! Rain water in interior and electrical issues. (Theresias)*

Thanks for the update. I have vagcom and used vagcom to pull the codes. If there is any testing I can do with vagcom to pin point my problem I'd appreciate it.
Any other ideas, suggestions welcome. 
Between a rock and a hard place at the moment.


----------



## vwemporium (May 27, 2002)

*Re: Need some MAJOR HELP!!!!! Rain water in interior and electrical issues. (ToTheTop)*

Hello 
If you have a Vag-Com post a complete auto scan.
Make sure everything is dry before hand.
Jack


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

Everything is dry now. The car is an hour away from my home sitting on the side of the road. My laptop was ready to die so I retrieved the codes and wrote them down real quick. 
I'll post a full scan on thursday; as soon as I can get to it.
I have a friend at the junkyard who has the correct TCM and will let me return it if it doesn't solve the problem.
Should I give it a whirl? Trial and error is all I got at the moment.


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

Yes I would. The ECU reports it cannot communicate and you cannot communicate with the TCM either. And if you can return it what do you have to loose? its on the side of the road very unsafe to try to diagnose too heavily. 
However I do recall the TCM looking very waterproof... honestly never had to remove one except eons ago the first time I tried to remove an MK4 ECU I removed the TCM instead!


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (joako)*

Yea the TCM does seem very waterproof however the gazillion wires going into the unit were completely soaked.
The codes listed above from the transmission, are those codes read off the TCM? 
P1830 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 4 Short to B+
P1825 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 3 Short to B+
P1820 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 2 Short to B+
P1814 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Open/Short to Ground
P1815 Pressure Contr.Solenoid 1 Short to B+
What are these Pressure Contr. Solenoids?


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

bump


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

*Re: (ToTheTop)*

Post a complete VAG-COM Auto-Scan please.


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

*Re: (Theresias)*

Finally some CODES!

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,35,36,37,46,55,56,58

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B0 907 551 BS 
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0001
Coding: 07251
Shop #: WSC 00028
WVWTH63B11P139875 VWZ7Z0A3359166
3 Faults Found:
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from TCU
P1626 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!)
P1624 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18010 - Power Supply Terminal 30: Voltage too Low
P1602 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8D0 927 156 AT 
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3132
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8E0 614 111 A 
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10
Coding: 0273004284 
Shop #: BB 24334
No fault code found.
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B1 907 044 J 
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0002
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 907 487 B 
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B0 920 925 B 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V13
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00028
WVWTH63B11P139875 VWZ7Z0A3359166
1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 36 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B1 959 760 D 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0101
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note: Emergency OFF Switch is Active!
000 - -
Address 46 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0001
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Address 56 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 035 180 B 
Component: Radio DE2 0005
Coding: 04041
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
End -------------------------------------------------------
Tranny code

1 Fault Found:
18155 - Transmission Solenoid Power Relay: Open or Short to Ground
P1747 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
Also, car is engages only 4th gear, in drive as well as Tip mode.
Got this from measuring blocks on tranny; don't know if they can be of any help.
Supple V Pin 54 & 55 should be (10-16v) ; readings were 0.00 or 0.06
Solenoid Valve 1, 2, 3 at 0
Solenoid Valve 4, 5, 6, 7 at .144A

What is this Emergency Off Switch?
Thanks in advance.


_Modified by ToTheTop at 8:28 PM 10-24-2007_


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

Bump


----------



## joako (Jun 30, 2002)

*Re: (ToTheTop)*


_Quote, originally posted by *ToTheTop* »_
Tranny code
1 Fault Found:
18155 - Transmission Solenoid Power Relay: Open or Short to Ground
P1747 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent


_Quote »_Supple V Pin 54 & 55 should be (10-16v) ; readings were 0.00 or 0.06
Solenoid Valve 1, 2, 3 at 0
Solenoid Valve 4, 5, 6, 7 at .144A

 
did you check the wiring? check the connectors too make sure there's no corrosion. Make sure you sealed the ECU well and before that make sure there's no condensation inside. Did you check your fuses? clear all the codes in all the modules and scan again make sure nothing is showing up.


_Quote »_What is this Emergency Off Switch?

Im not sure but it has to do with your seatadjustment.


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

Fuses O.K.
Wiring seems to be okay as far as I can tell.
Sealed TCU is dry.
Clearing codes does nothing.
Picking up used TCU today.


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

Swapped out TCM. Car ran great for about 50 miles and then went back into tranny safe mode (4th gear)
Every time car is turned off and restarted car runs normal for a little bit; then gears clunk around and it goes back in safe mode.
New codes after TCM swap.

Chassis Type: 3B - VW Passat B5
Scan: 01,02,03,08,15,16,17,19,35,36,37,46,55,56,58

Address 01 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B0 907 551 BS 
Component: 2.8L V6/5V G 0001
Coding: 07251
Shop #: WSC 00028
WVWTH63B11P139875 VWZ7Z0A3359166
2 Faults Found:
18034 - Powertrain Data Bus: Missing Message from TCU
P1626 - 35-10 - - - Intermittent
18032 - MIL Request Signal Active (Check TCM for errors too!)
P1624 - 35-00 - -
Readiness: 0000 0000
Address 02 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8D0 927 156 AT 
Component: AG5 01V 2.8l5V USA 3132
Coding: 00102
Shop #: WSC 05311
2 Faults Found:
17114 - Incorrect Gear Ratio
P0730 - 35-00 - -
17105 - Transmission Output Speed Sensor (G195): Implausible Signal
P0721 - 35-00 - -
Address 03 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 8E0 614 111 A 
Component: ABS/EDS 5.3 QUATTRO D10
Coding: 0273004284 
Shop #: BB 24334
No fault code found.
Address 08 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B1 907 044 J 
Component: CLIMATRONIC B5GP 0002
Coding: 17200
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Skipping Address 15-Airbags
Address 16 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 907 487 B 
Component: Lenkradelektronik 0002
Coding: 00008
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Address 17 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B0 920 925 B 
Component: KOMBI+WEGFAHRSP VDO V13
Coding: 07235
Shop #: WSC 00028
WVWTH63B11P139875 VWZ7Z0A3359166
1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 19 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 6N0 909 901 
Component: Gateway K<->CAN 0001
Coding: 00004
Shop #: WSC 00028
1 Fault Found:
01315 - Transmission Control Module
49-10 - No Communications - Intermittent
Address 36 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 3B1 959 760 D 
Component: Sitzverstellung 0101
Coding: 0000000
Shop #: WSC 00000
1 Fault Found:
01008 - Note: Emergency OFF Switch is Active!
000 - -
Address 46 -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1C0 959 799 C 
Component: 09 Komfortgerát HLO 0001
Coding: 00258
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
Address 56  -------------------------------------------------------
Controller: 1J0 035 180 B 
Component: Radio DE2 0005
Coding: 04041
Shop #: WSC 00028
No fault code found.
End -------------------------------------------------------


----------



## Theresias (Feb 11, 2004)

Based on the fault codes, have you checked the transmission output speed via measuring blocks yet?


----------



## ToTheTop (Apr 13, 2007)

Nope haven't had a chance. Car worked fine all yesterday and so far today. I'm guessing the speed sensor could be faulty and coincidental with the interior flooding.


----------

